# Penn spinning rods vs Okuma spinning rods



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Which 7ft rod for inshore fishing is better Penn or Okuma? This is for a spinning reel with 12lb test line. I love the Okuma design and I love the Penn reputation. Thanks for any and all feedback!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

this is one of those questions that can go on forever..they both make multiple 7ft rods..in various actions for various species..narrow down what you are trying to catch..12 lb line can be used for a bunch of stuff..is this your only rod ..more details


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Those blanks are potentially made in the same shop. Look at the components and decide. Fuji reel seat and guides would be my preference.


----------

